# BarBQ Update



## babyboy1_mom (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi all. Sorry I haven't been online in a while, been very busy.  

I just wanted to let everyone know that BarBQ is doing great. He has grown by leaps and bounds and is spoiled rotten.  He calls to me every time that I go outside..lol  

I have him off of the pail of milk now, but only for a few days.  He is still asking for it, but doesn't get it any more..lol  

Does anyone have any experience using the weight tapes? I tried to buy one at the local feed store, but they have not carried them since 2005. They said that they didn't sell very good, so they didn't bother to order any more. The lady tried to sell me a horse weigt tape. I told her no thanks...lol  I would just like to know his approx. weight right now. 

I know that BarBQ will be much larger than the last one that we had slaughtered. The other one (T-Bone) was raised by my sister and she didn't do a very good job. He was approx. 1 yr. 8 mo. and he only dressed out at 373 lbs. That is wayyy too small for a Holstein.  I am aiming for larger and earlier slaughter age.

Then again, I am still new to this and I may just mess up like she did, but I doubt it. I have all of you intelligent/informed people to help me when I need it..lol

I will get new pics. of him put up soon.

Hope that everyone has a great day.

Dorothy


----------



## wynedot55 (Feb 3, 2009)

glad to hear bbq is doing so good.how much feed is he eating a day now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Feb 3, 2009)

Here's a thread I just did on Weight Tapes with rough info. I hope it helps you.


----------

